# I may have messed up, I think



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So at the same time that I switched to raw, I also really pushed the training on the doggie door as the AC bill will be outrageous constantly opening and closing aside. The thing is, they go in and out as they please now. But what I notice is that there isn't poop always there when I expect. In fact, they seem to only poop in the morning. Or that's the only ones I find. Before they'd go in the afternoon and evening. What I'm really worried about is that Lexi may have turned into a poop eater. She's never done it before but she gets really interested in the poops. And Beemer has come to get me with his usual sign for 'poop outside' and I can't find any. Tomorrow I'm getting some pineapple but do I mix it in with their premade patties. Feed before? After? In between? Is it normal to have very tiny poop or none? Does that mean I'm under feeding? Ack! Well, they are asleep, so I'll sleep for the night, I guess. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

They poo a lot less on a raw diet. Mainly because they are able to digest all the nutrients correctly and there are no fillers. So on that score don't worry too much. . As for the pineapple, sorry I don't know. Never had to use it.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

With the pineapple - I think you mix it in their food, but as marylin said, I believe they poop much less and much smaller - so she may not be poop scoffing.... Does her breath smell?? X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> With the pineapple - I think you mix it in their food, but as marylin said, I believe they poop much less and much smaller - so she may not be poop scoffing.... Does her breath smell?? X



Tracey, the poops don't smell. So they could be pooping in the house and I wouldn't know if it's in an out of way place. Their other poop - well I knew even before Beemer let me know because I could smell it through the windows. So her breath - no hint there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Why don't you spy on them when they go to do their poo?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd hold off on the cockapoo kisses until I got to the bottom of this!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I watched them today and she did not eat them. Also seems like they just go less frequently. Like save it for one nice size poo once a day rather than a bunch of small ones. As for the kissing - that is not a winning battle so no poop eating has to be the solution. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I watched them today and she did not eat them. Also seems like they just go less frequently. Like save it for one nice size poo once a day rather than a bunch of small ones. As for the kissing - that is not a winning battle so no poop eating has to be the solution.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My lab used to poop really small when she had bones etc...it's normal. Now that Molly is on that homemade food she poo's really small and like twice a day. When she was on Acana her poo's were bigger and she had at least 3 a day. Yes I am a poop analyst ha! I always check her poo even once sniffed it YES I am a freak ha! I thought it smelled funky but it was cause of the lavender smelling poo bag. I am vigilant when it comes to her health Maybe a bit extreme We now have Stella and Chewy's at our pet store there is a fridge for it and all sorts of raw food and then her fridge for her Human Grade Doggie Cuisine. Global Pet Food here is great they have eveything!


----------

